# Finally!



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

My places page has risen in the ranks. I am now number three for wilmington, nc painting contractor. Working on some other keyword phrases now. :thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

:thumbup: Congrats


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Way to go Tommy!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice :thumbsup:

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Right on!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I owe most of this to Footbridge media, they set everything up and got the ball rolling. However blogging has been one of the most beneficial things I could have done to help. 

The site is now highly indexed, and by simply writing about what I love to do the content is filled with keywords.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I owe most of this to Footbridge media, they set everything up and got the ball rolling. However blogging has been one of the most beneficial things I could have done to help.
> 
> The site is now highly indexed, and by simply writing about what I love to do the content is filled with keywords.


Tell us more, what is this blogging you speak of?:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> Tell us more, what is this blogging you speak of?:whistling2::laughing:


Ask around Chris. I hear there are some members of this site that have done it once or twice. :yes::whistling2:


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

The payoff of hard work. Congrats.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

straight lines,

To give your place listing more power, when your logged in, make sure your listing is reading 100% complete under business info.

Add videos, if possible all 5.

Fill in as many slots in the additional details
( not showing anymore at this time, but fill it in on your end.)

Start getting client reviews.

Good Luck


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Any ideas on incentives get clients to leave you are review?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Any ideas on incentives get clients to leave you are review?


 I just ask them at the end of the job when they are thanking me for doing a great job. Nobody has ever said no. Anyway, congrats on the ranking. :thumbup: I noticed you were up there last night when I was doing a search on another painter in your area who mentioned he was very slow righ now. Also, landing pages helped my site big time as did spending a few bucks with Google.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Any ideas on incentives get clients to leave you are review?


 I just ask them at the end of the job when they are thanking me for doing a great job. Nobody has ever said no. Anyway, congrats on the ranking. :thumbup: I noticed you were up there last night when I was doing a search on another painter in your area who mentioned he was very slow righ now. Also, creating landing pages for each local community has helped my site big time as did spending a few bucks with Google.


----------



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats on moving up! Do you remember where you were before in Google Places? 

It'd be great to know the amount of increased website traffic/business you receive from your new rankings over the next few months. Obviously it's specific to your market, but it would still be interesting to see the correlation between higher rankings in Google Places and increased business.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

For Wilmington I was buried so deep no one would have ever found me. I still do not rank well for other competitive keywords, and something as simple as the plural of a keyword changes the results dramatically for me. 

In that example I used painting contractor. Painting contractors, which is what google auto completes to, returns the old results of me being buried behind pages of other companies who have a business address in the city. 

I really wish I knew what changed it so I can repeat it for the other keyword phrases. 


I just wanted to add that I rank second or third organically for these same keyword phrases, this is only places I am referring to.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Just wanted to update this thread with some progress I am making with a keyword phrase I wasn't ranking well with at all. I am not even listed on places for this keyword phrase, and need to figure out why not.

I have asked a ton of experts and read everything I can about this subject, but no magic bullet at this time. It is hard for any business not located in the city searched to appear there. 

However two weeks ago when I wrote this article I wasn't even on the first page for this keyword phrase, now number _three _organically from one single blog post.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking at the stats on our websites is fascinating, isn't it?
Look at this, and this article is only a week old!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its really nice to see almost immediate results from your work. Motivates me to do carry on, and continue improving myself and hopefully my business as well. 

Wow did a quick search that paint jack article ranks sixth for "paint bucket hook". Amazing, and I hope it turns into some sales for him. He really needs to get on top of his site though.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I am also seeing a lot hits to the sites of the painters on the blogroll.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That is the importance of having a blogging buddy like bloggingpainters.com. You really do help each other in a very unique way. 

Hopefully more writers will start contributing to the site, and it can continue to grow and prosper.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> That is the importance of having a blogging buddy like bloggingpainters.com. You really do help each other in a very unique way.
> 
> Hopefully more writers will start contributing to the site, and it can continue to grow and prosper.


Thanks Tommy, that's the plan!:thumbsup:


----------

